# Vaccine - new round of vaccines?



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

Kingsley has been doing great, and is just fitting in perfect.

We signed up at our vet because they had great ratings, but I'm starting to be upset with them.

They seem to be super swamped, so canceled two of our vaccine appointments. So we went in today to finally get the last round of booster shots done, as we got there they told us because he is 17 days late, he needs another round of booster shots.

I wish they would've told us that if we wait longer (which wasn't our fault), he would have to get more - in that case, I would've went to another vet. They also seem to keep charging us $50 "exam" fee for weighting him.

Am I crazy, or is our vet not as good as we though (and the reviews say)?


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

they sound like they have taken on too many patients. My vet didn't require an appt. for vaccinations and I drop in for a weigh in every couple of weeks. They also cut his nails no charge every time I have to make an appt. You might look for a vet that isn't so overbooked.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

How old is Kingsley now and how many shots has he already received? He may not need any more. I would be looking for a new vet. If the vet was too busy for some reason a vet tech should have been able to give you the shots. They should also not be charging you for a weight check. Look up Dr. Dodd's vaccination protocol and see if you are good with the vaccines he has already received. Good luck.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd check around for a better fit. 

And, I am very leery about the extra vaccination they want to give. I think puppies already get enough to strain their immune systems without giving them even more!

I don't think that just weighing the dog should cost. However, most (all?) vets charge for an office visit if the dog even walks into an exam room.


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for the link, I tried to make sense out of the vaccine schedule, but it seems like Dr. Dodds is giving the vaccines separate? I think our vet does a combination vaccine. Maybe I'm getting something wrong here?

Kingsley (born April 7th, 2016), got the first round of DAPP at 8 weeks (6/2/2016), the second round at 12 weeks (7/1/2016) and the third round today (18 1/2 weeks).

I think I definitely submit a comment and see what Dr Dodds says, I'd hate to put him through an unnecessary extra vaccine if I would have to.

I agree with everyone, they don't seem like the best choice for us anymore. Even when Brooklyn (probably pulled his muscle) they charged us $350 for a 15min consultation that concluded that they don't know what's wrong and pain meds for a week. Nail clipping is $40. I'm happy to pay more for an amazing vet, but they don't seem to be it.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, find a new vet. Or a different one in the same practice or something. 

The first time I went I got a vet I didn't want and we ended up arguing about shots and stuff. But even he, as he was pushing the standard vaccine schedule, was willing to split out the vaccines. 

Now I will only see the woman vet that I originally wanted and she was a little upset that the other vet pushed the extra vaccine. Luckily we were able to nip that in the bud after that first visit. She agreed with me that we should wait as long as the law would allow before giving Java her rabies shot. And she, off the record, said she's prefer to wait to give rabies vaccines util the baby teeth started falling out even if it were after the law allowed. It is a marker for a maturity level in their bodies- since dogs mature at differing rates and hormone levels. She is also willing to let me wait until Java is after her first heat to spay. And generally works WITH me to make sure my concerns are respected. Other than rabies, no other vaccine is mandated by our state. So anyone here in Virginia (and Alaska where I moved from) should reasonably be able to follow a protocol, like Dr. Dodd's, without too much issue as long as the rabies vaccine follows the law. 

Get a new vet. Find a holistic one if you can. They seem to be more flexible in thought and approach. And many on this forum swear by them. If I hadn't gotten the female vet as our primary vet, I would've switched Java to the holistic one down the street from me (and right next to the Duck Donuts). And not felt bad about it at all. Because she's my dog and I'm spending my money. I get that choice. And so do you.


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

articshark said:


> Yeah, find a new vet. Or a different one in the same practice or something.
> 
> The first time I went I got a vet I didn't want and we ended up arguing about shots and stuff. But even he, as he was pushing the standard vaccine schedule, was willing to split out the vaccines.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your reply! We are in NW DC (close to Chevy Chase) and I'd love to hear who your vet is! Our old vet was in Alexandria, and got quite unfriendly when I asked to not give rabies and DAPP at the same time. I wouldn't mind driving to NoVa for a great vet and next to Duck Donuts sounds perfect as well!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Brooklyn- It's Commonwealth VCA in Fairfax City. They switched over to VCA's system a couple of years ago. The woman vet was the one who helped us send our black lab, Bandit, to hang with my mom over the rainbow bridge. And they weren't VCA when that happened 4 or so years ago. But when I took Java this year, they'd made the switch. So I was really hesitant about seeing them. But Dr. Van Sickle was there and I actually asked them about the switch. They told me that VCA pretty much leaves them and their office policies alone. You want Dr. Van Sickle. There are 3 vets there. Lots of appt times as well. But insist on Van Sickle. She will work with you on the vaccine schedule. I got their combo package of shots, microchip and spay for about $1000 and they put me on an installment to spread it out over a year. So they take $70or $80 bucks out every month and all my routine visits are free. Not that it makes too much of a difference, but one of the larger specialty vets and emergency hospitals in the area is VCA associated as well. And if I have problems, I think being part of their family will work out in our favor.

The holistic vet I looked at is in the strip mall with Duck Donuts, Panera and PetCo. A trifecta of goodness really. I can't remember the name of it. but if you search for the Duck Donuts in Fairfax, you'll see the holistic vet right next to them on a good maps system. The other holistic vet I considered was the one who is associated with Kissable Canines- a doggie school who only uses positive training methods. I can't remember the name of that either. But they are in the Springfield area. 

The good thing about living in this area is that we have a huge number of vets to choose from. Now that we know where you are, maybe some of the other ones who live here can chime in with their vet recommendations as well.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! We are in NW DC (close to Chevy Chase) and I'd love to hear who your vet is! Our old vet was in Alexandria, and got quite unfriendly when I asked to not give rabies and DAPP at the same time. I wouldn't mind driving to NoVa for a great vet and next to Duck Donuts sounds perfect as well!


Brooklyn - I am curious where you went in Alexandria. We are in Old Town. I go to Belle Haven Animal Medical Center. I will be loyal forever since Dr. Hood got Loki through Parvo. I didn't even have a chance to worry about vaccines, I wanted him vaccinated against anything he could possibly get including Lepto. So I don't know how she would feel about the vaccinations.

We need to put together a list of all the Havanese nearby. I know Dawn and Java are in Fairfax, you are in NW, we are in Old Town, and I think Lisa T. and Rudy are close by too.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

We should all have a play date. I know there's a small dog park in Old Town Alexandria.


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

I think we might have been to Commonwealth VCA in Fairfax City with our dwarf hamster (before we go our two Havanese). They were really nice, but Brooklyn got REALLY car sick as a puppy, so we decided to get a vet that's a bit closer. I think I know the Petco/Duck Donut/Panera you're talking about, I have client in that area so I drive by there every couple of weeks. I didn't know there was a vet as well!

Barbara, I sent you a PM.

I'll definitly put it on my to do list to find a new vet!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brooklyn said:


> Kingsley has been doing great, and is just fitting in perfect.
> 
> We signed up at our vet because they had great ratings, but I'm starting to be upset with them.
> 
> ...


How old is Kingsley, and what shots has he had? I hope you didn't let them automatically give him the extra shots! ...And I'm never sure what people exactly mean when they say "round of shots". If you are using Jean Dodd's Vaccine protocol, as most of us do, the puppy only gets one shot at a time. Distemper and Parvo are in the same shot the first two times, Parvo only after 18 weeks:

Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | 2016 Dodds Vaccination Protocol for Dogs

If it were my puppy, I'd be looking for another vet fast. Well puppy visits are important, as the vet can catch problems you might miss. But it should be an EXAM, not simply a tech weighing them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brooklyn said:


> Thanks so much for the link, I tried to make sense out of the vaccine schedule, but it seems like Dr. Dodds is giving the vaccines separate? I think our vet does a combination vaccine. Maybe I'm getting something wrong here?
> 
> Kingsley (born April 7th, 2016), got the first round of DAPP at 8 weeks (6/2/2016), the second round at 12 weeks (7/1/2016) and the third round today (18 1/2 weeks).
> 
> ...


No, with Dr. Dodd's Protocol, you can use the combo shot with JUST those two, and not all the other garbage they sometimes put in. He got his first two doses a little early, according to her protocol. The 3rd shot ONLY needs to be Parvo, and is SUPPOSED to be given at 18 weeks. So I don't know what the vet was talking about saying it was "too late". (up until she updated the protocol a few weeks ago, it called only for the first two shots, followed by EITHER a one year booster OR titering) More recently, they have found that there were some nasty strains of Parvo around that left a puppy at risk without the 18 week shot.

If Kingsley were my puppy, I'd wait a few weeks and do titers rather than vaccinate again. But then, I have a dog with allergy problems that were, very likely caused by over-vaccination because I didn't know any better. I didn't even do a 1 year booster with Pixel, I just tiered her, and her levels were fine. I will do the same with Panda.

For Rabies, you need to follow the state law where you live. In MA, they need to have their first shot by 6 months. I timed it for the DAY Pixel and Panda each turned 6 months. Then they need another Rabies shot (the 3 year) NO MORE than one year from the date of the first one. Watch that carefully, because if you miss that date, by law, the vet MUST give them another shot good only for one year. NOT the vet's fault, they are required to do it by law.


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

krandall said:


> How old is Kingsley, and what shots has he had? I hope you didn't let them automatically give him the extra shots! ...And I'm never sure what people exactly mean when they say "round of shots". If you are using Jean Dodd's Vaccine protocol, as most of us do, the puppy only gets one shot at a time. Distemper and Parvo are in the same shot the first two times, Parvo only after 18 weeks:
> 
> Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | 2016 Dodds Vaccination Protocol for Dogs
> 
> If it were my puppy, I'd be looking for another vet fast. Well puppy visits are important, as the vet can catch problems you might miss. But it should be an EXAM, not simply a tech weighing them.


We followed our breeder's vaccine schedule. Dapp at 8 weeks, 12 weeks 16 weeks (for us at 18 1/2 weeks) and he was supposed to get rabies at 20 weeks.

Kingsley (born April 7th, 2016), got the first round of DAPP (distemper, adenovirus, parvovirus, parainfluenza) at 8 weeks at the breeder's vet (6/2/2016), the second round of DAPP at 12 weeks at our vet (7/1/2016) and the third round of DAPP today (18 1/2 weeks).

Our vet wants us to give him rabies in 2 weeks and then a fourth round of DAPP 2 weeks after that. We told them to do some reaearch and then get back to them before commiting to another appointment. I did get in touch with Dr. Dodds and asked for her opinion. I'm hoping we're good and he doesn't need a fourth round.

Our vet used to be great and we were on a waitlist to get in, but I think they took on too many new patients in the past year and they are very unorganized now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brooklyn said:


> We followed our breeder's vaccine schedule. Dapp at 8 weeks, 12 weeks 16 weeks (for us at 18 1/2 weeks) and he was supposed to get rabies at 20 weeks.
> 
> Kingsley (born April 7th, 2016), got the first round of DAPP (distemper, adenovirus, parvovirus, parainfluenza) at 8 weeks at the breeder's vet (6/2/2016), the second round of DAPP at 12 weeks at our vet (7/1/2016) and the third round of DAPP today (18 1/2 weeks).
> 
> ...


I know Dr. Dodd prefers NOT to use DAPP, saying that the adenovirus and parainfluenza are not advised unless there is a specific outbreak in the area. Even then, they should be given separately from the others. I am pretty sure she is going to say that your puppy does NOT need another shot, ESPECIALLY since he has already been hit with EVERYTHING again now, rather than just Parvovirus.

Unless your state requires Rabies at 4 or 5 months, I would be holding off till the last day allowed for that, not doing it in 2 weeks.

Also, if you can get to a Whole Foods, get some Thuja, and put 3 pellets in his (fresh) drinking water each day for the next 3 days. It helps prevent vaccine problems. (you use Lysin after the Rabies shot, but that you have to order on line... You might want to order it now to have it on hand)


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

krandall said:


> I know Dr. Dodd prefers NOT to use DAPP, saying that the adenovirus and parainfluenza are not advised unless there is a specific outbreak in the area. Even then, they should be given separately from the others. I am pretty sure she is going to say that your puppy does NOT need another shot, ESPECIALLY since he has already been hit with EVERYTHING again now, rather than just Parvovirus.
> 
> Unless your state requires Rabies at 4 or 5 months, I would be holding off till the last day allowed for that, not doing it in 2 weeks.
> 
> Also, if you can get to a Whole Foods, get some Thuja, and put 3 pellets in his (fresh) drinking water each day for the next 3 days. It helps prevent vaccine problems. (you use Lysin after the Rabies shot, but that you have to order on line... You might want to order it now to have it on hand)


Thanks so much, that helps.

We are 5min away from the next Whole Foods, so I'll get Thuja as soon as the storm outside calmes down outside. Is there any specific brand or strength you would get?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brooklyn said:


> Thanks so much, that helps.
> 
> We are 5min away from the next Whole Foods, so I'll get Thuja as soon as the storm outside calmes down outside. Is there any specific brand or strength you would get?


I think they only carry one brand... It's in the Homeopathic remedy aisle, and they are in little plastic blue vials.


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

krandall said:


> I think they only carry one brand... It's in the Homeopathic remedy aisle, and they are in little plastic blue vials.


Perfect, thanks - we found it!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

articshark said:


> We should all have a play date. I know there's a small dog park in Old Town Alexandria.


There is a least one dog park in Old Town that is fenced but it doesn't have any shade. The Shirlington Dog Park has a specific small dog park. It is off Four Mile Run. I also met a woman in my neighborhood with 2 six month old Havanese. We could get a nice group going.


----------



## tarheelbaby1 (Aug 5, 2016)

I agree with the others and your gut - probably best to find a new vet. My vet does not charge an exam fee for vaccination appointments and I can always get an appointment within a matter of days. I had a similar experience many years ago when we were trying to get established with a former pet. Learned through that experience that it helped to find a vet through the AAHA (American Animal Hospital Assoc). The vets I've had (in 3 towns over the years) who were part of the AAHA have adhered to very high ethical and practice standards. More info here: https://www.aaha.org/default.aspx


----------



## Terri (Nov 7, 2013)

*Check out this book to help you decide with vaccinations*

I hope you don't mind this suggestion and I am sure some members have already read and love this book. It is Scared Poopless-The straight Scoop on Dog Care by ChicletT. Dog and Jan Rasmusen. Yes, written by a dog with help from Jan..It is very informative with up to date information and lots of funny comments by Chiclet. Jan Rasmussen is probably already known to most of you. The book is available from her site Truth4dogs or Amazon. Hope it helps give you insight into the vet and vaccination ideas plus lots of other information re: pet food,meds,tear stains etc. Enjoy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

tarheelbaby1 said:


> I agree with the others and your gut - probably best to find a new vet. My vet does not charge an exam fee for vaccination appointments and I can always get an appointment within a matter of days. I had a similar experience many years ago when we were trying to get established with a former pet. Learned through that experience that it helped to find a vet through the AAHA (American Animal Hospital Assoc). The vets I've had (in 3 towns over the years) who were part of the AAHA have adhered to very high ethical and practice standards. More info here: https://www.aaha.org/default.aspx


yes they do subscribe to a higher set of standards and behavioral standards as well.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Sadly so far, I cannot find any vets around here that have just the DPv combo shot. 
I have asked a couple if I buy it online will they administer it,which so far I can only find it sold in 25 single does packages, and I am told due to liability reasons "No" .
:doh: Back on the phone I go.
*update- FINALLY after 2 hours on the phone today I found a vet that has the DPv - I will have to pay another exam fee since it is a new vet and travel further but it will be worth it* 

I also had a question - I saw a comment on Dr Jean Dodds page that said they were quoted $175 for a titer... is that about the standard cost?
What have others paid?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whata_dog said:


> Sadly so far, I cannot find any vets around here that have just the DPv combo shot.
> I have asked a couple if I buy it online will they administer it,which so far I can only find it sold in 25 single does packages, and I am told due to liability reasons "No" .
> :doh: Back on the phone I go.
> *update- FINALLY after 2 hours on the phone today I found a vet that has the DPv - I will have to pay another exam fee since it is a new vet and travel further but it will be worth it*
> ...


Good for you!

And, NO, I don't pay anything CLOSE to that for titers. I think it's about $35.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I also have been quoted a high amount for titers, I don't remember exctly, but something like $150-200.

I like your prices, Karen!


----------

